# H: Void shield generator or $ w: Tyranid spore chimney



## Nid Bits (Mar 13, 2014)

HI 

I will have soon a Void Shield Generator which I got from preorder, which I am happy with and can use in my gaming if there is no one to trade with. 
But I have also been searching for a Tyranid Spore Chimney for a long time but can't find any. 
Hopefully this will draw out the Hermits who are hoarding them lol 

Cheers


----------

